# Pistons-Bobcats trade idea



## scapegoat (Feb 20, 2004)

These kinds of threads usually annoy me cos they're in the middle of the season, but Charlotte's a curious team right now and I was interested as to if this could happen. I didn't research or anything, so fill me in as necessary.

Pistons get:
Bobcats first rounder this year (#4 overall)
Bobcats second rounder this year (#34 overall)

Bobcats get:
Elden Campbell
Mehmet Okur
Pistons first rounder next year
Cash

With the subtractions of Campbell and (very, very regretfully, as he's my favorite Piston) Okur, the Pistons have tons of cap room to sign Rasheed and, if they want to, the current backcourt backups. If they don't want to sign James and Hunter, they can draft a Devin Harris or Ben Gordon, and then another guard. The Pistons also clear up the mini-logjam developing with the Wallaces, Milicic, Okur and Campbell.

The Bobcats get veteran leadership in Campbell, insurance in the first rounder, and a big bag of cash. They also get a rising star in Mehmet Okur, which, in my opinion, is probably better than chancing your franchise on a rookie point guard like Harris, Gordon, Bassy or Jameer Nelson. As recent history shows, young points struggle early in their careers (Andre Miller and Chauncey Billups to name two). It's not like last years draft, when you had several cant-misses either.


So, opinions and knowledge dropping is appreciated. I don't know if it's against the rules to post this exact thing in the Detroit forum, so I'm doing that as well.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>scapegoat</b>!
> These kinds of threads usually annoy me cos they're in the middle of the season, but Charlotte's a curious team right now and I was interested as to if this could happen. I didn't research or anything, so fill me in as necessary.
> 
> Pistons get:
> ...


No way Charlotte takes on Campbell's contract. Charlotte can find plenty of veteran help for less. If in Okur, you refer rising as to rising off the bench to applaud his teammates, then I agree. I would take Blake Stepp over Mehmet Okur. You used Chauncey Billups and Andre Miller as examples for struggling rookie PG's???? Look at them now!! Why wouild we trade that possibility for a very very old player.Money isn't a big deal, based on the contracts they are looking for, they will have plenty. Horrible trade for Charlotte.


----------



## scapegoat (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: Re: Pistons-Bobcats trade idea*



> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> No way Charlotte takes on Campbell's contract.


Many people have predicted, on this board, ESPN Insider, and other places, that they'll do exactly that.



> If in Okur, you refer rising as to rising off the bench to applaud his teammates, then I agree. I would take Blake Stepp over Mehmet Okur.


Start watching Pistons games. They're fun. NBA scouts agree with me that not only is Okur a future star center (in a time when having a terrific center can push you over the top, especially in the East) but signing him is a major priority. It's just under signing Sheed, and losing him would be a huge hit. 



> You used Chauncey Billups and Andre Miller as examples for struggling rookie PG's???? Look at them now!!


Yeah, they were drafted by Boston and Cleveland, respectively. Both franchises gave up early. Are you and the rest of North Carolina willing to sit back for three long years of twenty win seasons and let a Ben Gordon develop? Judging by the fact that a winning Hornets team moved, I would guess not. But I could be wrong.



> Why wouild we trade that possibility for a very very old player.


Memo's twenty-five.


The people at the Pistons board thought that this was an uneven trade for the Bobcats as well, but I don't really see why. Essentially, it's a proven rising star center and a mid-to-low first rounder for a guy who's most likely either going to a be a point guard and struggle early in his career, or a project. I could understand saying that the Pistons wouldn't have the cap room to sign the number four pick, or that Okur is unmarketable, but eh..


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Pistons-Bobcats trade idea*



> Originally posted by <b>scapegoat</b>!
> 
> 
> Many people have predicted, on this board, ESPN Insider, and other places, that they'll do exactly that.
> ...


"Predicted", yes but its not true, Bob Johnson has said he is only looking for small contracts.

I saw Okur play against the Bucks. Didn't see anything special.


You can't predict when Ben Gordon will develop.

And I was refering to Elden about the old olayer.

Maybe im being biased, but I do not think we should trade our 1st draft pick for this new franchise, for Okur.


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

I think Charlotte will take Campbell -- but Detroit will offer them $3 million, and a future first rounder to do it.


----------



## Kray_Z_Cat (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>froggyvk</b>!
> I think Charlotte will take Campbell -- but Detroit will offer them $3 million, and a future first rounder to do it.




ditto


----------



## thefuture2 (May 2, 2004)

If I'm Charlotte, I keep my pick. They have a chance to draft two guys to be a nucleus for the next 20 years, why trade that away for a has-been center and off the bench PF/C?? doesnt make sense to me.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Why would Charlotte give up any of their picks? The 34th pick is the equivalent of basically having a 2nd first round pick (as their are many quality players who will be available at that spot. 

This is one of the worst trades I have seen yet. Charlotte would be destroying their future before they even fielded a team. :no:


----------



## dork (Mar 21, 2004)

YOU AR AN IDIOT HAHAHAH~


----------

